# Wade



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

My little old man, Wade, passed on today. He was over two and a half and recently developed a growth on the top of his head. From there everything went rather fast. The last couple days his appetite had gone way down. He had hind end degeneration and it progressed to full hind end paralysis. Most of this seemed like old age issues. He still enjoyed being with me as much as possible and loved to play in the rat room all day. 

Last night however, he started rolling and his body was twisting in odd positions. The only other time I'd seen anything like this was when one of my mother's rats had a PT and was in his last hours. All night I worked with him to keep him comfortable. He became completely unresponsive sometime during the night. I knew he was dying, but eventually I had to leave him alone. If he was let be, I could get something beside him for his body to rest against, (it was always twisting and rolling to the left). If I tried to hold him, it would induce one of these twisting and rolling episodes. He passed mid-morning. 

Wade was very special to me. He was a one of a kind type of rat. He always took things to an extreme. He was occasionally aggressive and when he bit, he bit deep and refused to let go without having his mouth pried open. He was outright vicious to other rats. However, most of the time, he was a huge lover. He was always at the bars of his cage ready to come out. He would kiss and snuggle. He would be the most affectionate rat in the house. I'll never forget him and I feel honored and blessed to have been able to share my life with such an interesting and complex boy.


----------



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, rest in peace Wade


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was really a cutie, and I am sure he is playing at the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Wade <3


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Play hard little fellow <3


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss... Rest well, Wade.


----------

